

TechCrunch gets a facelift - dhouston
http://www.techcrunch.com

======
brm
There's almost no emphasis on the navigation and for a site with so many parts
this is a negative.

On the whole I like the move to the cleaner and simpler layout but it still
puzzles me that they almost completely neglect categories or tags.

------
beaudeal
I think the redesign is absolutely terrible, and I'm not talking about
visuals. The emphasis of the UI is on advertising / sponsorships, and not on
content; for a content-focused company, this doesn't work. I can't help but
think of a tirade that David Cross goes on about Arrested Development where he
basically ridicules the network for shortening the length of the show, minutes
at a time, in order to increase ad revenue at the expense of the show and its
viewers. Techcrunch appears to be doing the same thing, albeit in a different
medium.

------
rms
Not nearly as big of a change as the last redesign.

The original TC design:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20060101080638/http://techcrunch....](http://web.archive.org/web/20060101080638/http://techcrunch.com/)

------
johnrob
Liked the old UI better :(

~~~
iamdave
Why are more and more sites getting facelifts that completely ruin user
experience? What ever happened to good old fashioned design elements like
contrast, spacial awareness, things like this?

The page looks like a Word Document now.

~~~
jamesjyu
Okay, the redesign is much more sensible than the old. It's cleaner, clearer,
and IMO much better.

Contrast?! The new design plays much better to contrast. They took out
unnecessary visual debris (well, besides the ads, of course).

This is at least one thing TC is has done right recently.

------
zacharye
GigaCrunch?

~~~
catone
That was my first thought too -- it has a very GigaOm-ish feel.

Most interesting change to me is that they moved the RSS link/Feedburner
button to the footer.

------
markbao
That logo feels so foreign.

